# أسئلة تخص الإيمان المسيحي



## سهيله (14 أبريل 2016)

aymonded قال:


> آمن بكل قلبك بنعمة الله المُخلِّصة وتمسك بها ولا تدع عطية الله تكون فيك باطلاً، فأنت أخذت نعمة التجديد بالروح القدس، فلا تطفأ روح الله بتكاسلك وإهمالك بأن تأتي دائماً لتقف في الصلاة أمام شمس البرّ ليشع فيك نوره ويبدد ظلمة نفسك الداخلية ويهبك الصحة والعافية الروحية ويزيل من داخلك كل الشوائب المؤلمة للنفس والأوجاع المُمرضة الناتجة عن خبرة الشر القديمة قبل توبتك...
> 
> ​لا تتعلق بالعالم من جهة شهوة العيون والجسد وتعظم المعيشة، لأنك حينما تتحرر ولا تجذبك هذه الشهوات وكرست وقتك الذي يضيع فيها للصلاة والتمتع بكلمة الحياة الخارجة من فم الله، فسيُضيئ نور المسيح فيك ويشتعل قلبك بنار الروح القدس وتعيش كل لحظة بالثالوث القدوس المُحيي، لأنك ستحيا بالوصية بقوة المسيح الذي يشعها فيك، وتزداد محبتك له لأن الرب قال:
> 
> ...



بس الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين
سلام الله لكم ونعمته تتنزل عليكم و محبته تملاء قلبى و قلوبكم
اخى الكريم اخوتى واخواتى الحباء 
بهذه الكلمات المباركه من الرب يسوع المسيح افتتحت كلامى
ولعلكم تعرفتم بى فى بعض المنتديات السابق مشاركتى بها
واعرف نفسى اليكم ثانية 
اسمى سهيله 27 سنه متزوجه وعندى ابناء واعلن للجميع ايضا انى منتقبه 
اثناء بحثى واطلاعى على صفحات النت وقعت بالصدفه على موقع منتديات الكنيسه الموقع الذى جذب انتباهى واهتمامى لما فيه من مواضيع كثيره هامه مفيده
هذا الموقع المحترم والفاضل الذى بذل فيه اخوتى واخواتى الافاضل فيه مجهوداتهم لينيروا الطريق لكل غائب او غائبه عن نعمة الايمان بالمسيح ولكل من ضل طريقه عن نور الرب يسوع المسيح
ظللت اقراء كثيرا واتجول بين صفحات المنتديات الجميله الرائعه بكل حب يزداد يوما بعد يوم لهذا الموقع الشيق مما دفعنى لانشاء حساب خاص بى بهذا المنتدى وتعلقت بكل اعضاءه بل ليس مجرد تعلق ولكن محبة الرب يسوع ملاءت قلبى كله وشعرت وكان نور الله قد أضاء قلبى ونزع منه كل حقد وكره للمسيحيه وابناء وبنات السيد المسيح ليغمره بالمحبه نعم المحبه التى تسود العالم اجمع المحبه التى رأيتها ولمستها فيكم جميعا فى مجهوداتكم الرائعه ومحبتكم لبعض ولله الذى له المجد الى أبد الابدين
اخوتى هذه المقدمه التى اطلت عليكم فيها كان ينبغى ان اوضحها حتى لا يفهم حديثى من بعدها خطأ
فأنا ببركة الرب يسوع ومحبته لى ونوره الذى اخرجنى من الظلمات وبقوة الصليب المقدس الذى ابعد عنى الشيطان
الا ان سياطين الانس قد فاقوا شياطين الجن 
واذا انا اتصفح على احد المواقع ظننت انها تعلم تعاليم الدين المسيحى 
وجدت عكس ذلك فبالادله يستندون لبعض من ترك النصرانيه الى الاسلام ويتحدث عن المسيحيه كما كنت اراها من قبل بل ويضيف عن اخوتنا المسيحيين والمسيحيات وعن المسيح ما يلى
يتردد دائمًا ألفاظ اللاهوت والناسوت، فما المقصود بذلك؟

- الأمور الكنسية مقسمة لجزأين لاهوت وناسوت، اللاهوت هو كل ما يخص ألوهية السيد المسيح وهي أمور غير قابلة للمناقشة، أما الناسوت فهو ما يخص حياة المسيحي. وما استفزني في الإسلام وقتها أنه يشكك في صلب المسيح، لذلك بدأت دراستي بتوسع، وتساءلت: لماذا يقول الإسلام إن المسيح ليس إلهًا؟ فاعتراني الشك فمن هو الله ومن أنا؟!! يقول الإنجيل: إن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد حتى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، فكيف ترك الله ابنه لليهود حتى يقتلوه؟! فمثلاً لو ضرب شخص ابني فأضعف الإيمان أن أدافع عنه، وإذا افترضنا أن الله هو الذي نزل الأرض في صورة المسيح ومات، أيًّا كانت صورته سواء هو الأب أو الابن أو الروح القدس، وظل ميتًا ثلاثة أيام ثم قام في اليوم الثالث وهو عيد القيامة، فمن أدار الكون خلال هذه الأيام الثلاثة أثناء موت الله، فهل الكون أدار نفسه بنفسه أم هناك قوة أدارته؟ وإذا كان هذا الكون قد أدار نفسه بنفسه وللحظة قوة إدارته، فسوف يستغني عن الخالق ووجوده، أما إذا كان هناك من أدار الكون بدلاً من الله الحي الميت فهو من يستحق العبادة -يضحك- "الحي أبقى من الميت". والله الذي مات أضعف من الله الموجود، لو افترضنا أن المسيح هو الله. إذن فهو الخالق والصانع فمن أقوى الصانع أم المصنوع. بالطبع الصانع. فكيف يتغلب المصنوع على الصانع، فالله خلق آدم وآدم عصى الله؛ ولذلك أهبط الله آدم إلى الأرض وكان يستطيع أن يرجع آدم إلى الجنة مرة أخرى، إذن فربنا ليس في احتياج كي يهبط إلى الأرض بنفسه؛ كي يكفر عن خطية آدم، وإذا افترضنا جدلاً أن اليهود هم قتلة المسيح واليهود من ذرية آدم، فكيف للمخلوق أن يقتل الخالق!!

** لماذا بدأت تشك في عقيدة التثليث؟ ولماذا رفضتها؟

- عقيدة التثليث مكملة للألوهية والصلب وعقيدة التثليث تقول: "باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين". مما يعني أن الله هو الثلاثة، وإذا استخدمنا المعادلات الرياضية نصل إلى أن واحدًا في ثلاثة بثلاثة وليس واحدًا، فكيف يكون الأب والابن والروح القدس واحدًا وتقول الآية في الإنجيل: "لاهوته لا يفارق ناسوته طرفة عين"! فاللاهوت هو الله وهو الأب لا يفارق الابن طرفة عين، بل فارقه عندما مات الابن وصلب الصليب، وأنا أشبه نفسي بمن كان أعمى وذهب إلى طبيب جعله يبصر ويرى النور، فهل يستطيع هذا الإنسان أن يغمض عينيه مرة أخرى؟ محال، كذلك نعمة الإسلام.

** وماذا عن بقية نقدك للديانة المسيحية وقولك في قضية صلب المسيح؟

- إذا افترضنا أن هناك إنسانًا يحمل كرباجًا وكلما رأى شخصًا ينهال عليه ضربًا، فهل سيحب هذا الشخص الكرباج؟ محال، كذلك الصليب وهو أداة تعذيب كان يعاقب بها المجرمون والنصارى أنفسهم يقولون عن السيد المسيح إنه حمل صليب العار، فكيف يقدسون العار؟ وكيف يحبون الكرباج "الصليب"؟ والأب لن ينزل الأرض لأجل غلطة ارتكبها المخلوق والابن يعني الإنسان والإنسان يأكل ويشرب ويخرج، فهل من المعقول أن الله القدوس الطاهر يحمل "نجاسة"؟ وإذا كان القرآن يقول: {وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا * ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ} [مريم: 33، 34]، ويقول: {فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا} [التحريم: 12]. فإذا كان عيسى بن مريم من روح الله، وروح الله سوف تعطي له الحق في الألوهية، فيكون كائنًا حيًّا إلهًا؛ لأن كل كائن حي يحمل روحًا، والروح من عند الله.

** يرى البعض أن المسيح تعرض للصلب حتى يكفر عن خطيئة آدم.. فما ردك؟

- لم نتحدث بما فيه الكفاية في قضية صلب المسيح، حيث يؤكد المسيحيون أن ما جاء في القرآن بعدم صلب المسيح مجرد خزعبلات؛ لأن الله -جل تعالى- يقول في كتابه الكريم: {وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ} [النساء: 157]. والصلب كما قلنا كان عقوبة المجرم شديد الإجرام وهي أقسى أنواع العقوبة بمثابة الإعدام الآن، فأي جرم ارتكبه الله حتى يصلب! والقول بتكفير خطيئة آدم باطل، فإذا كان من يتحدث مجنونًا فإن المستمع عاقل -يضحك- فما أهمية الإنسان حتى ينزل الله من عرشه إلى الأرض! يقول رب العزة في حديث قدسي عن نفسه: "يا عبادي، لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئًا، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد، ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئًا".

** في أي الكنائس خدمت؟ وما الفرق بين الكاهن والراهب؟

- تربيت في كنيسة العذراء بشبرا، وخدمت في كنائس الإسكندرية وأسيوط. الرتب الكنسية أنواع منها الراهب والثاني القس وهو من يقوم بعمل القداسات في الأديرة، وهناك القمص والكاهن والأنبا، ومن شروط الرهبنة عدم الزواج، كما يجب على القس أن يتزوج، وأنا حصلت على درجة أستاذ دكتور راهب في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، والحقيقة أن الرهبنة بدعة "وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار"، ولم تكن الرهبنة على أيام السيد المسيح u.

حقا لقد هزنى كلامه وشعرت وكاننى دميه بيد الشيطان يفعل بى ما يشاء
هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام انه يكذب ام انه يرى ما لا اراه ام انه يريد ان يرى الناس ما يراه ام انه لا يرى الحق و قد غرر به 
ولكن كيف يغرر به وهو ينقد ما عاش فيه

صدقونى انا تائهه واشعر بالاختناق هل يختبرنى الرب بهذا الاختبار ام انه تركنى للشيطان يلعب بى 
هل هذا اول اختبار وهناك اختبارات ومحن اخرى يزداد خوفى كلما فكرت فى ذلك وفى عواقبه
هل يرضى عنى الله ام انه لم يرضى عنى 
علما باننى من يوم ما ربنا دخل قلبى ونطقت بانى رضيت بالرب يسوع الهى و مخلصى 
وانا لم امارس اى طقس دينى اسبلامى
اتظاهر بالاسلام امام اهلى واقاربى ولكن الواقع غير ذلك حين انفرد بنفسى فى غرفتى
اناجى ربى واصلى الصلاة الربانيه 
ابانا الذى فى السموات
بل واناجى ربى بان يحفظنى ويحفظكم لى ويحفظ علينا محبته لانى شعرت انكم اهلى نعم اهلى الحقيقيون اهلى الذين ارادوا لى الخير دون سابق علم بى ولا اى مصلحه دنيويه
ارجو ان تنقذونى و ان ترشدونى الى من يتولى امرى و يعلمنى ويكون سندا لى امام شياطين الانس والجن

ليتنا نقدر ان نسمح لروح الرب القدوس 
ان يعمل بنا وننشّط حركته بالتجاوب والتناغم
معه من خلال فتح باب قلبنا له،
ليبقينا دائماً، ضمن دائرة نوره العظيم 
ونطاق ضياءه الساطع
لنكون دائما تحت انظار 
الرب، قريبين منه، لنتحّد به
من الآن، اتحاداَ بمثابة بداية 
وعربون للاتحاد الابدي معه.
اتمنى ذلك و توقيعك اخى الكريم هو نبض لاحساسى الذى اعيشه الان وحقيقة لا اشكو همى الا لربى يسوع
اختى كلدانيه اقف كما وقفتى رافعة يداى للرب يسوع اناجيه ان يحفظنى ويخلصنى ويحافظ عليكم جميعا من كل شر و سوء ويخليكم ليا اسرتى وعائلتى واحبابى وحبيباتى اخوتى واخواتى جميعا
لكم منى كل التحيه والتقدير ولحبيبى اخى الفاضل الكريم aymonded كل الشكر والتقدير
انتظر ردكم الفاضل حتى لا ي\اخذنى الشيطان بعيدا بعد ان انار الله لى قلبى


----------



## aymonded (14 أبريل 2016)

*سلام لشخصك العزيز
أولاً: باعتذر على نقل الموضوع وجعله موضوع مستقل منفرد بأسئلتك.
ثانياً: اللي يعرف المسيح الرب بالرؤيا والاختبار من جهة الذي لمسته أيدينا من كلمة الحياة، فأنه يلتصق به التصاقاً، لأنه رأى وسمع ولمس ونال قوة من الأعالي، والشك يدخل القلب حينما يتردد الإنسان في طريقة ويستمع للمناقضات الفكرية، لأن معظم المواقع تتكلم من جهة المعلومات والمعرفة التي تتناسب مع العقل والفكر المنطقي حسب الفكر الغير مستنير المشوش، لأن معرفة الله ليست معلومات فكرية دينية ولا مجرد قناعة عقلية فقط لوحدها، بل رؤية إيمان قلبي وسماع صوته الخاص وتبعيته بإيمان حي يجعل الإنسان يقدم نفسه لهُ بالتمام حتى النفس الأخير...

 فصلي كثيراً بشوق قلبك وجوع نفسك لله الحي، وأطلبي من رب النور والحياة أن يُشرق على ذهنك وقلبك بنوره الخاص لكي يعرفك ذاته ويهبك إلهام سماوي لكي تُميزي الأمور فتعيشي حسب قصده هوَّ وليس حسب فكر الناس ورأيهم ولا حتى بالشكل الديني والمعرفة العقلية، لأن أي معرفة خارج الخبرة ولمسة الحياة لن تتعدى سوى أن تكون فكره، وكل فكر إقناعي قوي سيطرد الفكرة الضعيفة في الإقناع، وبذلك تتهرتأ حياتك وتتمزق بين الأفكار والقناعات المختلفة، قادر الله الحي أن يلمس قلبك لمسة قوة فرح لقاءه الخاص فتدركينه وتعرفي الله شخص حي وحضور مُحيي لنفسك على وجه شخصي للغاية، فتمتلئ نفسك بفرحه السماوي وغنى مجد نعمته الفائقة آمين*​


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2016)

فرحت كثيرا ابنتي سهيلة بلهفتك وشوقك في قراءة مواضيع الابن المبارك أيمن التي اعتبرها منهلا للروح العطشى إلى المزيد من المعرفة في الحياة المسيحية.

أرى أن المشرف الغالي أيمن قد نقل مشاركتك إلى موضوع مستقل بها لتأخذ حقها في الردود المفيدة، بعد أن ترك جزءً بسيطا منها يتعلق بالأبناء المباركين الذين شاركوا في الموضوع الأصلي.

أسمحي لي بالرد على تساؤلاتك في المشاركة القادمة.


----------



## اليعازر (14 أبريل 2016)

تسجيل متابعة.

.


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2016)

الابنة الغالية سهيلة،
سلام المسيح لك أيضا ليملأ قلبك وفكرك وحياتك بسلامه الذي لا يعطيه العالم. 

لقد تابعتك وتابعت كل ما كتبتيه منذ أول موضوع لك في منتدى الترحيب، ولمست فيك المحبة الطاهرة التي بسببها قبلتي الكلام الذي قرأتيه في هذا المنتدى المبارك فأمتلأ قلبك بمحبة المسيح الذي أحبك أولاً، ومن أحب المسيح حقاً يحب المسيحيين لأنهم منه وله. لذلك كنت سأفهمك صح حتى بدون المقدمة التعريفية.

لكي تكون مشاركتي أكثر سهولة سأرد على كل جزئية منفردا.




سهيله قال:


> الا ان شياطين الانس قد فاقوا شياطين الجن
> واذا انا اتصفح على احد المواقع ظننت انها تعلم تعاليم الدين المسيحى وجدت عكس ذلك




ملاحظة هامشية: كلمة "الجن" غير مستعملة في المسيحية. الكلمة التي يستعملها الكتاب المقدس هي "ابليس" و "الشيطان" التي تعني: المقاوم و الخصم، فهو مقاوم لإرادة الرب وخصما لأبنائه حسداً. ليس فيه شيء من الحق، وهو الكذاب وأبو الكذب. كل من يعمل عمله من البشر، ويتصف بصفاته يكون تابعا له. 

هناك الكثير من المواقع التي تقاوم كلام الرب ولا تطيق سماعه، وكل همها تضليل الناس بالكذب والافتراء اللذين يملآن تلك المواقع. وللمزيد من التضليل تعطي لمواقعها أسماءً تبدو أنها مسيحية لكي يدخلها طالبو المعرفة فيضلوا منهم من ليس لديه الوعي ، أو التمييز. وأنا أرى أنك تملكين الوعي والتمييز بدليل أنك جئت هنا لتسألي.

هذا ما قاله السيد المسيح في إنجيل يوحنا الأصحام 8، للذين لم يطيقوا الاستماع لكلامه: 

44. أنتم أولاد أبيكم إبليس تريدون إتمام شهوات أبيكم.كان منذ البدء قتالا للناس ولم يثبت على الحق لأنه ليس فيه شيء من الحق. فإذا تكلم بالكذب تكلم بما عنده لأنه كذاب وأبو الكذب.

لو شئتِ قراءة بقية الأصحاح إضغطي على الكلام باللون الأزرق.

أما فيما يتعلق بقصص "لبعض من ترك النصرانيه الى الإسلام " كالقصة التي نقلتيها، أؤكد لك أنها قصص مختلقة ومكشوفة للمسيحيين لسببين: (1)الأخطاء الكثيرة التي لا يمكن أن تصدر عن إنسان مسيحي. (2) ا"لفكر الأسلامي" عن المسيح الذي كُتبت فيه تلك القصص . 

سأكتفي بعينتين عن "الفكر الإسلامي" من القصة التي نقلتيها "




سهيله قال:


> فكيف ترك الله ابنه لليهود حتى يقتلوه؟! فمثلاً لو ضرب شخص ابني فأضعف الإيمان أن أدافع عنه، وإذا افترضنا أن الله هو الذي نزل الأرض في صورة المسيح ومات، أيًّا كانت صورته سواء هو الأب أو الابن أو الروح القدس، وظل ميتًا ثلاثة أيام ثم قام في اليوم الثالث وهو عيد القيامة، فمن أدار الكون خلال هذه الأيام الثلاثة أثناء موت الله، فهل الكون أدار نفسه بنفسه أم هناك قوة أدارته؟ وإذا كان هذا الكون قد أدار نفسه بنفسه وللحظة قوة إدارته، فسوف يستغني عن الخالق ووجوده، أما إذا كان هناك من أدار الكون بدلاً من الله الحي الميت فهو من يستحق العبادة -يضحك- "الحي أبقى من الميت". والله الذي مات أضعف من الله الموجود، لو افترضنا أن المسيح هو الله. إذن فهو الخالق والصانع فمن أقوى الصانع أم المصنوع. بالطبع الصانع. فكيف يتغلب المصنوع على الصانع، فالله خلق آدم وآدم عصى الله؛ ولذلك أهبط الله آدم إلى الأرض وكان يستطيع أن يرجع آدم إلى الجنة مرة أخرى، إذن فربنا ليس في احتياج كي يهبط إلى الأرض بنفسه؛ كي يكفر عن خطية آدم، وإذا افترضنا جدلاً أن اليهود هم قتلة المسيح واليهود من ذرية آدم، فكيف للمخلوق أن يقتل الخالق!!



كل كلمة مكتوبه هي نتاح الفكر الإسلامي التي لا يمكن لمسيحي أن يفكر بها. لقد قرأنا الكثير من هذا الكلام في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية .

كذلك فكرهم في عقيدة التثليث :



سهيله قال:


> ** لماذا بدأت تشك في عقيدة اتثليث؟ ولماذا رفضتها؟
> 
> .................... وإذا استخدمنا المعادلات الرياضية نصل إلى أن واحدًا في ثلاثة بثلاثة وليس واحدًا،



مهما كان عمر الإنسان المسيحي، أو نموه الروحي، فهو يؤمن في قلبه وكل كيانه بأن الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد، ليس لأنه تعلم ذلك منذ الصغر، ولا لأنه أكثر معرفة من غير، بل لأنه نال نعمة الروح القدس الذي حل عليه في العماد، وهذا الفكر الذي فيه هو فكر الرب. *لذلك، *لا يمكن لأي شخص مسلم أو غيره أن يكون لديه فكر الرب إن لم يؤمن بالمسيح الإيمان الحقيقي. من لا يؤمن بالإبن لا يحل عليه الروح القدس، وليس له الآب. 

تعليقي نفسه ينطبق على بقية الكلام (التافه) في القصة، عن الصليب والكرباج وغيره من الكلام المتداول بين المسلمين فقط، والذي نسمعه منه ونقرأه في شبهاتهم على المسيحية.

أما الأخطاء التي يقع فيها المسلم في قصصه المؤلفة تعود إلى جهله بأمور مسيحية كثيرة مثل الرتب الكنسية، الفرق بين الدير والكنيسة، وغيرها. الخطأ في المثل التالي بسيط جدا ولكنه يكفي بالغرض. يقول ا"لراهب الذي اسلم" أن القس يقوم بعمل القداسات في الأديرة.... 
ماذا عن الكنائس؟ من يقوم بعمل القداسات فيها. هذا لأن المسلم يظن أن الدير والكنيسة شيء واحد.




سهيله قال:


> ** في أي الكنائس خدمت؟ وما الفرق بين الكاهن والراهب؟
> 
> - تربيت في كنيسة العذراء بشبرا، وخدمت في كنائس الإسكندرية وأسيوط. الرتب الكنسية أنواع منها الراهب والثاني القس وهو من يقوم بعمل القداسات في الأديرة، وهناك القمص والكاهن والأنبا، ومن شروط الرهبنة عدم الزواج، كما يجب على القس أن يتزوج، وأنا حصلت على درجة أستاذ دكتور راهب في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، والحقيقة أن الرهبنة بدعة "وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار"، ولم تكن الرهبنة على أيام السيد المسيح



علي أن انهض الآن لي يا بنتي للقيام بواجبات لا يمكن تأخيرها، وبإذن الرب أعود للرد على الجزئية * الأهم*  من مشاركتك  المتعلقة بردة فعلك لهذه القصة السخيفة. 

لو لم أرجع خلال ساعتين، فهذا يعني أن التعب والنوم غلبا جسدي التعبان، أرد غدا بإذن الرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أبريل 2016)

*أسجل هنا ...

متابع معكم بكل تركيز




*


----------



## أَمَة (14 أبريل 2016)

الإبنة سهيلة الغالية،
سلام المسيح لروحك. لقد عدت كما وعدتك.



سهيله قال:


> حقا لقد هزنى كلامه وشعرت وكاننى دميه بيد الشيطان يفعل بى ما يشاء
> هل هذا الكلام صحيح ام انه يكذب ام انه يرى ما لا اراه ام انه يريد ان يرى الناس ما يراه ام انه لا يرى الحق و قد غرر به
> ولكن كيف يغرر به وهو ينقد ما عاش فيه



جميل جدأ هو شعورك بوجود يد اليشطان في ما خالجك من شعور بالإهتزاز، لأنه دليل على أن هناك قبس من نور الرب في داخلك كافيا ليجعلك تشعرين بوجود الشرير، ولكن بسبب أنك لا تزالين في بداية طريقك في النور ولا زلتِ صغيرة في حياتك الروحية مع الرب من الطبيعي أن تتعثري وتخافين. ولكن الشيء الحسن والصحيح أنك عدت الى هنا لتسألي وتستفسري، و لولا هذا القبس من النور لما رجعتِ بل لكنتِ عدت إلى حياتك السابقة وأنت غير آسفة. 

لقد رديت في مشاركتي السابقة على سؤالك إذا كان الكلام (في القصة) صحيح أم خطأ. 

وبما أن القصة مزيفة، ولا يوجد راهب اسلم يريد أن يرى الناس ما كتب، عليك أن تستنتجي أن مؤلفيها هم الذين يريدون أن يرى الناس ما كتبوه من أجل تضليلهم.

وبما أن القصة مزيفة، لا يوجد راهب غُرر به.
من أجل قول الحقيقة فقط، هناك من غُرر بهم (باسم الحب) من البنات المسيحيات الصغيرات واسلموا مرغمات وليس مختارات. كما أن هناك من البالغين الذين أسلموا اسماً من أجل مصالح دنيوية لأنهم لم يعيشوا حياة الشركة مع الرب يسوع المسيح. مثل هؤلاء ليس لهم قصص أو شهادات تفيد المواقع المضللة في مخططها المقاوم للحق.



سهيله قال:


> صدقونى انا تائهه واشعر بالاختناق هل يختبرنى الرب بهذا الاختبار ام انه تركنى للشيطان يلعب بى
> هل هذا اول اختبار وهناك اختبارات ومحن اخرى يزداد خوفى كلما فكرت فى ذلك وفى عواقبه



سأرد على سؤالك بما يقول الكتاب المقدس، في الأصحاح الأول من رسالة يعقوب، ثم أشرح.

13. لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللَّهِ، لأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَداً. 
14. وَلَكِنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ يُجَرَّبُ إِذَا انْجَذَبَ وَانْخَدَعَ مِنْ شَهْوَتِهِ. 
15. ثُمَّ الشَّهْوَةُ إِذَا حَبِلَتْ تَلِدُ خَطِيَّةً، وَالْخَطِيَّةُ إِذَا كَمُلَتْ تُنْتِجُ مَوْتاً. 
16. لاَ تَضِلُّوا يَا إِخْوَتِي الأَحِبَّاءَ. 
17. كُلُّ عَطِيَّةٍ صَالِحَةٍ وَكُلُّ مَوْهِبَةٍ تَامَّةٍ هِيَ مِنْ فَوْقُ، نَازِلَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي الأَنْوَارِ، الَّذِي لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ.

الله هو أبونا السماوي الذي تبنانا بالمسيح يسوع. إذا كان أبونا الأرضي لا يمكن أن يجربنا بالشرير فهل يمكن أن نتصور أن الله يمكن أن يجربنا! حاشا! 
الهنا أبو الأنوار الذي من عنده كل عطية صالحة وكل موهبة كاملة. وغير ذلك من الشيطان. 

لا تخافي الشيطان لأن الرب غلبه. الرب مع المؤمن في كل تجربة ليكون له عونا في حربه الروحية. لا يتركنا في وقت التجربة بل نحن الذين نتركه متكلين على قوتنا الذاتية.

تلخيص لكلامي، وردا على سؤالك، ما مررتِ به لم يكن اختبارا من الله، والله لن يختبرك ولن يُدخلك في المزيد من المحن. لو حصل، اعلمي أن المحن من الشرير وليس من الله.

اقرئي للفائدة، لو شئتِ، موضوع الغلبة والانتصار على كل قوى الشر - كيف أغلب للابن المبارك - الأستاذ والمشرف أيمن. 




سهيله قال:


> هل يرضى عنى الله ام انه لم يرضى عنى
> علما باننى من يوم ما ربنا دخل قلبى ونطقت بانى رضيت بالرب يسوع الهى و مخلصى



عليك أن تثقي يا ابنتي أن الله يحبنا لأنه خلقنا بدافع المحبة لنشاركه حياته. أخطأ الإنسان في آدم فخسر حياة الشركة مع الله. مع ذلك محبة الله لم تتغير (لأن لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُ تَغْيِيرٌ وَلاَ ظِلُّ دَوَرَانٍ) بل أعد لنا خطة خلاص، منذ البدء، لكي يعيدنا إليه. هذه الخطة التي تحققت بتجسد كلمته وموته وقيامته. هل هناك محبة أعظم من ذلك يا سهيلة؟ متى آمنا بالمسيح أنه الإله المتجسد وقبلنا رسالته الخلاصية يبدأ عمل النعمة يعمل في نفوسنا، فلا نعود إلى الخلف لنسأل عن رضى الله، بل يجب أن نسأل إذا كنا نحب الله كما يحبنا. لأن في محبتنا له تكمن محبتنا للآخر، وهذا ما شعرتِ به بنفسك بعد أن آمنتِ به... إذن لا تخافي! صلي وصلي ثم صلي لأن في الصلاة قوة ننهلها من تواصلنا مع الرب. خصصي وقتا لقراءة العهد الجديد من الكتاب المكتب المقدس، والمواضيع المفيدة في المرشد الروحي.



سهيله قال:


> ارجو ان تنقذونى و ان ترشدونى الى من يتولى امرى و يعلمنى


 
أنت جئت إلى المكان الصحيح للإرشاد. ما عليك سوى أن تسألي وتستفهمي. لديك هذا القسم للإرشاد، وقسم  الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية للسؤال عن أي أمر يتعلق بالكتاب المقدس أو الحياة المسيحية.

نصيحتي لك أن ترفضي المناقشات مع غير المسحيين لأن هدفهم تحويلك عن المسيح لكي تعودين إلى حياة الموت. أقول هذا فيما يتعلق في الرسائل الخاصة التي ستصلك من أعضاء مسلمين في المنتدى، وأيضا في حياتك على النت بشكل عام. 

أرجو أن أكون قد أفدتك برأيي. رديت بكلام من قلبي ليس أكثر.


----------



## Maran+atha (14 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> بس الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد آمين
> سلام الله لكم ونعمته تتنزل عليكم و محبته تملاء قلبى و قلوبكم
> اخى الكريم اخوتى واخواتى الحباء
> بهذه الكلمات المباركه من الرب يسوع المسيح افتتحت كلامى
> ...



شكرا كثير جدا للمشاركة 
اختى الغالية سهيلة 

واعتذر لتاخيري فى الرد على استفساراتك التى احترمها واقدرها 

* اللاهوت هو طبيعة الله القدوس الغير محدود (من حيث الزمان اى "اذلي وابدي" ومن حيث المكان اى "موجود فى كل مكان" ومن حيث القدرة اى "القادر على كل شىء")
فالله القدوس لا يموت وليس له حدود وهو مصدر لكل الحياة وضابط الكل فى كل زمان ومكان 

* الناسوت هو الجسد البشري الذى اخذه الآب القدوس من القديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم ليظهر فى الجسد فيكون بذلك اتحاد بين الله الغير محدود بجسد بشرى "انسان كامل محدود".
فالناسوت هو جسد انسان كامل (نفس وجسد)"شابهنا في *كل شيء* ما عدا *الخطية"* .
مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 1: 35
فاجاب الملاك: «الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك 
فلذلك ايضا *القدوس* المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 تيموثاوس 3: 16
وبالاجماع عظيم هو سر التقوى: *الله ظهر في الجسد*، 
تبرر في الروح، تراءى لملائكة، كرز به بين الامم، اومن به في العالم، رفع في المجد.

الذى حدث فوق الصليب هو انفصال النفس عن الجسد 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 17-18
لهذا يحبني الاب، لاني اضع نفسي لاخذها ايضا.
ليس احد ياخذها مني، بل اضعها انا من ذاتي. 
لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان اخذها ايضا. 
هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي».

الله خلق آدم ليحيا للأبد، ولما سقط مات وفسدت الخليقة بالخطية. وأراد الله لآدم أن يخلص فيحيا أبديا. والحياة هي صفة لله وحده. فكان أن تجسد ابن الله ليموت ويقوم، وبالمعمودية نتحد بالمسيح في موته وقيامته، فتموت الطبيعة القديمة التي فسدت وتقوم طبيعة جديدة يمكن لها أن تحيا أبديا لو ظلت متحدة بالمسيح. كان هو "حبة القمح التي وقعت في الأرض وماتت لتأتى بثمر كثير" (يوحنا 12: 24).
وكان التجسد ليُمكن للمسيح ان يحمل عنا الموت، فإبن الله بلاهوته كان لا يمكن أن يموت، فإتخذ له جسدا ليحمل عنا الموت ويفدينا. ثم يقوم ويصعد ويتمجد الجسد الإنسانى بجلوس المسيح عن يمين الآب(اى موضع المنتصر)، لنقوم معه ويكون لنا نصيبا في هذا المجد، وهذا معنى قول الرب "أنا أمضى لأعد لكم مكانا" (يوحنا 14: 2).

فالله القدوس لا يخطيء ابدا 
لذلك عندما اخطاء البشر "ادم وحواء" انفصلت البشرية عن الله مصدر الحياة فاصبحت تحت حكم الموت.
وبتجسد الله اخذ هذا الحكم عنا ومنحنا الحياة بواسطة الايمان والمعمودية المقدسة
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى مرقس 16: 16
من امن واعتمد خلص ومن لم يؤمن يدن. 
وقال الرب يسوع لنيقوديموس فى الكتاب المقدس يوحنا 3: 5-3
اجاب يسوع وقال له:«الحق الحق اقول لك: ان كان احد لا يولد من فوق لا يقدر ان يرى ملكوت الله».
قال له نيقوديموس:«كيف يمكن الانسان ان يولد وهو شيخ؟ العله يقدر ان يدخل بطن امه ثانية ويولد؟» اجاب يسوع:«الحق الحق اقول لك: ان كان احد لا يولد من الماء والروح (اى المعمودية) لا يقدر ان يدخل ملكوت الله. 

يمكن ان تشبهى اللاهوت بالهواء والناسوت بالرمال 
فيمكن ان يحدث اعصار فى صحراء فيتحد الهواء بالرمال فيصبح الهواء منظور بسبب اتحاده ببعض الرمال ويمكن ان تنظري سلوك الهواء (اى اتجاه الهواء وطريقة تحركه) ولكن هذا لا يحد من وجود الهواء فى المكان الذى اصبح فيه منظور فالهواء موجود فى نفس الوقت فى كل مكان على سطح كوكب الارض ولم ينفصل الهواء الذى اتحد فى الاعصار بالرمال عن الهواء الباقى 
مع الاحتفاظ :بان الهواء محدود والله غير محدود .

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (15 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> - الأمور الكنسية مقسمة لجزأين لاهوت وناسوت، اللاهوت هو كل ما يخص ألوهية السيد المسيح وهي أمور غير قابلة للمناقشة، أما الناسوت فهو ما يخص حياة المسيحي. وما استفزني في الإسلام وقتها أنه يشكك في صلب المسيح، لذلك بدأت دراستي بتوسع، وتساءلت: لماذا يقول الإسلام إن المسيح ليس إلهًا؟ فاعتراني الشك فمن هو الله ومن أنا؟!! يقول الإنجيل: إن الله أرسل ابنه الوحيد حتى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، فكيف ترك الله ابنه لليهود حتى يقتلوه؟! فمثلاً لو ضرب شخص ابني فأضعف الإيمان أن أدافع عنه، وإذا افترضنا أن الله هو الذي نزل الأرض في صورة المسيح ومات، أيًّا كانت صورته سواء هو الأب أو الابن أو الروح القدس، وظل ميتًا ثلاثة أيام ثم قام في اليوم الثالث وهو عيد القيامة، فمن أدار الكون خلال هذه الأيام الثلاثة أثناء موت الله، فهل الكون أدار نفسه بنفسه أم هناك قوة أدارته؟ وإذا كان هذا الكون قد أدار نفسه بنفسه وللحظة قوة إدارته، فسوف يستغني عن الخالق ووجوده، أما إذا كان هناك من أدار الكون بدلاً من الله الحي الميت فهو من يستحق العبادة -يضحك- "الحي أبقى من الميت". والله الذي مات أضعف من الله الموجود، لو افترضنا أن المسيح هو الله. إذن فهو الخالق والصانع فمن أقوى الصانع أم المصنوع. بالطبع الصانع. فكيف يتغلب المصنوع على الصانع، فالله خلق آدم وآدم عصى الله؛ ولذلك أهبط الله آدم إلى الأرض وكان يستطيع أن يرجع آدم إلى الجنة مرة أخرى، إذن فربنا ليس في احتياج كي يهبط إلى الأرض بنفسه؛ كي يكفر عن خطية آدم، وإذا افترضنا جدلاً أن اليهود هم قتلة المسيح واليهود من ذرية آدم، فكيف للمخلوق أن يقتل الخالق!!



نستكمل 
ابن الله المقصود بها من الله اى انه الله 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 5: 18-17
فاجابهم يسوع:«ابي يعمل حتى الان وانا اعمل».
فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه، 
لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط،
 بل *قال ايضا ان الله ابوه، معادلا نفسه بالله*.
وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 30
*انا والاب واحد».*

ومكتوب عن الهنا الغير محدود 
 فى الكتاب المقدس فى اشعياء 66: 1
*هكذا قال الرب.السموات كرسيي والارض موطئ قدمي.*
اين البيت الذي تبنون لي واين مكان راحتي.
فى الكتاب المقدس فى مزمور 139: 7-10
+ اين اذهب من روحك ومن وجهك اين اهرب.
+ ان *صعدت الى السموات فانت هناك.وان فرشت في الهاوية فها انت*.
+ ان اخذت جناحي الصبح *وسكنت في اقاصي البحر*
+ *فهناك ايضا تهديني يدك وتمسكني يمينك*.

يمكن ان تدركى ان الله الغير محدود لا يموت 
ولكن اخذ الموت عنا فى الجسد (الناسوت) الذى مات عنا واقامه بقوة لاهوته فى اليوم الثالث
ليدرك الجميع  انه قد الرب يسوع المسيح هزم الموت 
كما هو مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى هوشع 13: 14
*من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم.*
*ا**ين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية.*
*تختفي الندامة عن عيني*
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى اشعياء 25: 8
*يبلع الموت الى الابد ويمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه *
*وينزع عار شعبه عن كل الارض لان الرب قد تكلم *

*ومكتوب عن الفداء ايضا *
فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 11: 49-52
فقال لهم واحد منهم، وهو قيافا، كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة:*«انتم لستم تعرفون شيئا، ولا تفكرون انه خير لنا ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب ولا تهلك الامة كلها!». ولم يقل هذا من نفسه، بل اذ كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة، تنبا ان يسوع مزمع ان يموت عن الامة، وليس عن الامة فقط، بل ليجمع ابناء الله المتفرقين الى واحد.*

فالصلب حدث بسماح من الله لأن من خلاله حدث الفداء والقيامة 
فقال الرب يسوع للحاكم (بيلاطس) فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 19: 11
اجاب يسوع: « *لم يكن لك علي سلطان البتة، لو لم تكن قد اعطيت من فوق*.
 لذلك الذي اسلمني اليك له خطية اعظم».

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى عبرانيين 12: 2
ناظرين الى رئيس الايمان ومكمله يسوع، الذي من اجل السرور الموضوع امامه، 
*احتمل الصليب مسته**ينا بالخزي*، فجلس في يمين عرش الله.

فاعلمى انه كما ان الشمس تقتل الجراثيم ولا تتاثر
ايضا الله القادر على كل شىء ياخذ عنا الموت ويمنحنا الخلاص على الصليب بموت الناسوت ولا يموت اللاهوت.

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (15 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> - عقيدة التثليث مكملة للألوهية والصلب وعقيدة التثليث تقول: "باسم الأب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين". مما يعني أن الله هو الثلاثة، وإذا استخدمنا المعادلات الرياضية نصل إلى أن واحدًا في ثلاثة بثلاثة وليس واحدًا، فكيف يكون الأب والابن والروح القدس واحدًا وتقول الآية في الإنجيل: "لاهوته لا يفارق ناسوته طرفة عين"! فاللاهوت هو الله وهو الأب لا يفارق الابن طرفة عين، بل فارقه عندما مات الابن وصلب الصليب، وأنا أشبه نفسي بمن كان أعمى وذهب إلى طبيب جعله يبصر ويرى النور، فهل يستطيع هذا الإنسان أن يغمض عينيه مرة أخرى؟










هذة سبيكة الذهب واحدة فى الجوهر (معدن الذهب)
ولكن هذة السبيكة الواحدة لها (طول وعرض وارتفاع)
الطول غير العرض غير الارتفاع 
ولكن لا يمكن ان يكون لها وجود بدون الطول او العرض او الارتفاع 

ايضا الآب غير الأبن غير الروح القدس ولكنهم واحد فى الجوهر 
كذلك الآب متحد بالأبن متحد بالروح القدس فى كل حين منذ الاذل والى الابد 
ولا يمكن ابدا ان يفارق الآب الأبن او الروح القدس 
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى تكوين 1: 3-1
في البدء خلق الله (اى الأب) السموات والارض.
وكانت الارض خربة وخالية وعلى وجه الغمر ظلمة وروح الله (اى الروح القدس) يرف على وجه المياه.
وقال الله (اى الأبن) ليكن نور فكان نور.
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 1: 3-1
في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله.
هذا كان في البدء عند الله.
كل شيء به كان، وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان.
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 1: 14
والكلمة صار جسدا وحل بيننا، وراينا مجده، مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب، مملوءا نعمة وحقا.

مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى 1 يوحنا 5: 7
فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الاب والكلمة (اى الأبن) والروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد.
ايضا كل انسان واحد له
1)وجود و2)عقل و3)روح


فوق الصليب الأب لم يفارق الأبن 
لأن الله الأب موجود فى كل مكان وزمان (فهو غير محدود)

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## aymonded (15 أبريل 2016)

*سلام المحبة الإلهية المُعلنة لنا في الصليب، 
تملأ قلبك وتفرحك بكل الغنى الإلهي المُشبع للنفس ومثبتها في الحق.
**  + يستحيل أن نحيا بدون حياة، والحياة تنبثق من الله،*
* فلكي نعيش يلزم أن نتصل بالله،*
* والاتصال بالله إنما يتم بمعرفته أي رؤيته وبتقبل صلاحه – القديس إيرينيئوس *​* + إذا كنت لا تعرف الله يستحيل عليك أن تحبه،*
* ولن يمكنك أن تحبه إلا إذا رايته،*
* ولكن لا تستطيع أن تراه إلا إذا عرفته – القديس غريغوريوس الكبير*​*في الحقيقة والبداية أحب أقول لشخصك العزيز، أن المواقع المضادة للإيمان المسيحي لا تتكلم من خلال واقع المعرفة الأصيلة الظاهرة في الحياة المسيحية الباطنية، بل كل كلامهم تحوير لحقائق لا يعيها الإنسان الطبيعي، لأنها تحتاج لرؤية عيون مفتوحة بالإيمان على الإعلان الإلهي الذي يُظهره الله للنفس، لأن الإنسان يستحيل أن يعي ويُدرك الأمور الإلهية أن لم ينفتح ذهنه ويستنير عقله بنور الله المُشرق، فيُدرك الحقيقة بالرؤيا واللمسات الإلهية التي تتم سراً في قلبه حسب مسرة مشيئة الله الحي، فيتغير عن طبيعته الإنسانية الساقطة لكي يصير إنسان الله فيتقبل الللاهوت في نفسه، أي يستقبل الله ليسكن قلبه وفكره، لتكون حياته مكرسة ومخصصه لسكناه الخاص.

ولعدم إدراك الناس سرّ الاتحاد الحاصل في المسيح يسوع، لذلك تهيأ إليهم أن الحياة الكنسية منقسمة ما بين لاهوت وناسوت (اللاهوت أي الطبيعة الإلهية؛ والناسوت أي الطبيعة الإنسانية)، لأن الاتحاد الحادث في المسيح، الذي هو اتخاذ المسيح الرب ابن الله الحي جسداً قابلاً للموت، واتحد به اتحاداً يفوق كل المعرفة الطبيعية التي لنا، بسرّ فائق عظيم، وهذا الاتحاد بسبب أنه يجعلنا به نتقبل اللاهوت أي لكي نصير مقراً لسكناه، وبعد هذا الاتحاد لايوجد انقسام حادث، لأنه اتحاد كامل تام حقيقي فائق، فلا نقسم المسيح الرب بعد الاتحاد بين لاهوت وناسوت، لأن المسيح الرب واحد وليس اثنان، ولا كيانين، ولا شخصين، ومع أنه لم يحدث خلط بين طبيعته وطبيعتنا، لكنه هوَّ هوَّ الإله الواحد الوحيد لكنه متحد بجسم بشريتنا بلا اختلاط، وذلك لكي نستطيع أن نصير متحدين به ليس كلاماً بل واقع بسبب تجسده، وهذا الواقع يتحول فينا لحياة حقيقية حينما نطلبه من كل قلبنا ونكرس حياتنا لهُ، وهو الذي يعمل فينا سراً لكي نتقبل صلاحه، فيغيرنا عن شكلنا ويثبت فينا شخصه القدوس لكي تكون حياتنا حياة إلهية مقدسة.
**لأن عمل المسيح الرب هو أن يُغيرنا ويجدد حياتنا على صورة حياته الخاصة في الجسد، من جهة الطهارة والقداسة وكل ما هو إلهي، حتى نصير قادرين أن نعيش وصاياه ونحيا متحدين به كواقع نعيشه، لأن الله ليس نظرية ولا هو البعيد عني، لأنه اقترب إليَّ بنفسه وذاته وزرع نفسه في إنسانيتنا، لأني انا لا أقدر أن ارتفع إليه ولا أستطيع أن أشفي نفسي من أمراض قلبي وأوجاعي الداخلية، ولا اقدر أن أعيش حسب المطاليب الإلهية من جهة القداسة اللائقة به.*​*لأن الذي يُريد أن يقترب من الله لازم يصير مقدس وطاهر كما أن الله قدوس طاهر وفي منتهى النقاء والبهاء، ولكوننا كلنا بلا استثناء كبشر لا نقدر أن نصنع قداسة ولا نقاوة تتساوى مع الله، لذلك لم نستطع أن نقترب منه ونرتفع إليه أو نراه ونُعاين مجده لأنه ليس في قدرتنا قط، لذلك الأديان عموماً كل ما أعلنته أن الله لا يُرى ولا يقدر أحد ان يراه قط لأنه بهاء ونور ومجد يفوق الإنسان عظمة حتى أن الإنسان غير مستحق أن يتحاور معه أو حتى يقف أمامه في مجده، ولهذا السبب أتى إلينا الله متجسداً ليشفينا من مرض الخطية القاتل للنفس، ثم يطهرنا ويُقدسنا ويجعلنا خليقة جديدة طبعها سماوي حتى تقترب إليه طبيعياً دون عناء أو مشقة، لأن المسيح الرب تحقق فيه كل شيء لنا، لأن فيه صرنا قديسين لأنه هو قداستنا ويشع قداسته فينا باستمرار، لذلك الإيمان بالمسيح الرب هو الطريق الوحيد لرفعة الإنسان للمستوى الإلهي، وهذا يتم عملياً فينا بقدرته هوَّ حينما نؤمن أنه هو ابن الله الحي القيامة والحياة، لأنه هو من يُحيي أنفسنا ويُقدسنا بالتمام فنصير مقراً لسكنى الله وحضوره الخاص.
**باعتذر للتطويل لكن احببت أن أضع صورة عامة عن الإيمان المسيحي من جهة الواقع وليس من جهة المعلومات العامة.*
*نور إشراق وجه يسوع يشع في داخلك فرح مجد يملأ قلبك بهجة وسلام آمين*​


----------



## Maran+atha (15 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> ب
> ** وماذا عن بقية نقدك للديانة المسيحية وقولك في قضية صلب المسيح؟
> 
> - إذا افترضنا أن هناك إنسانًا يحمل كرباجًا وكلما رأى شخصًا ينهال عليه ضربًا، فهل سيحب هذا الشخص الكرباج؟ محال، كذلك الصليب وهو أداة تعذيب كان يعاقب بها المجرمون والنصارى أنفسهم يقولون عن السيد المسيح إنه حمل صليب العار، فكيف يقدسون العار؟ وكيف يحبون الكرباج "الصليب"؟ والأب لن ينزل الأرض لأجل غلطة ارتكبها المخلوق والابن يعني الإنسان والإنسان يأكل ويشرب ويخرج، فهل من المعقول أن الله القدوس الطاهر يحمل "نجاسة"؟ وإذا كان القرآن يقول: {وَالسَّلاَمُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا * ذَلِكَ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ} [مريم: 33، 34]، ويقول: {فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا} [التحريم: 12]. فإذا كان عيسى بن مريم من روح الله، وروح الله سوف تعطي له الحق في الألوهية، فيكون كائنًا حيًّا إلهًا؛ لأن كل كائن حي يحمل روحًا، والروح من عند الله.



نستكمل الرد على مشاركتك المميزة 
اختى الغالية سهيلة 

فموضوع الصليب تحوَّل من لعنة وعار إلى فخر ومجد بصلب السيد المسيح.. ومن حينها أصبح هو علامة المسيحية.. 
ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يسلمنا هذا الإيمان الحيّ بقوله: "إن كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة وأما عندنا نحن المخلَّصين فهي قوة الله" (1كورنثوس1: 18).
فقيامة المسيح المصلوب جعلت خشبة العار سبب مجد وافتخار ظاهر لكل العالم.
وإن كان التحول الذي تم على الصليب من عار إلى افتخار يظهر أمامنا هائلًا وغير معقول، فإنما ذلك من أجلنا نحن، وقد استدعى عملًا من الله الآب فائقًا أيضًا وهائلًا أكثر مما يتصوره العقل، يقول عنه بولس الرسول: "وما هي عظمة قدرته الفائقة نحونا نحن المؤمنين حسب عمل شدة قوته. الذي عمله في المسيح إذ أقامه من الأموات وأجلسه عن يمينه في السمويات" (أفسس1: 19،20).
فهذه القدرة المتعاظمة والفائقة عن حدود العقل والتصور التي أجراها الله الآب في المسيح من أجلنا، هذه العظمة وهذه القدرة الفائقة وهذه الشدة المتناهية التي استخدمها الآب ليحول لنا عار الصليب إلى افتخار في المجد الأسنى بقيامة المسيح، هذا كله وبكامله مذخر في الصليب!!
فبقدر ما احتوى الصليب كل العار البشرى، كذلك وبمقدار أعظم احتوى شدة قوة الله للمجد الأبدي!!

فلنحب صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح الذي به صار لنا الفداء والدخول إلى شركة الآلام لكي نحيا له بالحب، وحمل الصليب هو علامة التلمذة الحقيقية بحفظ الوصية، واحتمال المشقة والتجارب ونحن نسير على درب الصليب وقبول الإهانات بشكر، وجحد الذات والخدمة والبذل بتقديم ذواتنا ذبيحة حب، على مذبح الحب الإلهي تتقد بنار محبة الله يشتمها الرب رائحة رضى عن العالم.
ليشرق المسيح بالحب في أعماقنا*. *وليضئ بالحكمة في عقولنا وليكن فينا فكر المسيح حتى نتصالح مع الصليب كما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول: "فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع أيضًا الذي إذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خُلسة أن يكون معادلًا لله. لكنه أخلى نفسه أخذًا صورة عبد صائرًا في شبه الناس. وإذ وجد في الهيئة كإنسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب." (فيلبي2: 5-8). 
فإن كان لنا فكر المسيح هكذا نكون فعلًا في مصالحة مع الصليب: "وضع نفسه"... "وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب".
وحينما نحاول أن نعيش حسب وصايا المسيح، قبل أن يكون لنا " فكر المسيح" (1كورنثوس2: 16) من جهة المصالحة مع الصليب وطاعة المسير في الدرب المؤدى إليه، نخفق بشدة، ويتزيف لنا التعليم المسيحي كله، فنصير معلمين كذبة ومتعلمين لأكاذيب.
لأن معرفة الإنجيل ووصايا يسوع لإنسان ليس له "فكر المسيح من جهة الصليب، تصبح كلها معرفة للافتخار والمجد والدينونة.
أما الذي له "فكر المسيح"، "وقد وضع ذاته فعلًا وأطاع مصممًا على المسير في درب الصليب حتى الموت، فلمثل هذا تصير معرفة الإنجيل لا لدينونة آخرين، ولا لتمجيد الذات أو الافتخار بالمعرفة، ولكن لقيادة الآخرين إلى "فكر المسيح" عينه وللمصالحة مع الصليب.
فيصير الصليب سبب فرح لنا، وننال به قوة للخلاص وحياة للمجد الأبدي.

وهذا هو واقع المصالحة التي أكملها المسيح للإنسان مع الله بدم صليبه*.*
وكما وضح لنا معلمنا بولس الرسول في رسالته إلى أهل كولوسى: "لأن فيه سر أن يحل كل الملء. وأن يصالح به الكل لنفسه عاملًا الصلح بدم صليبه بواسطته سواء كان ما على الأرض أم ما في السموات." (كولوسي1: 19، 20). 
وباختصار، يكون التجسد قد أنشأ الفداء. والفداء عاد فأنشأ الاتحاد بالله، الذي كان مقطوعًا بسبب الخطية. والاتحاد هو المصالحة وهو الخلاص. وبهذا يرتبط الصليب بالتجسد ارتباطًا جوهريًا من جهة خلاصنا. فالمسيح له المجد ابن الله الكلمة تجسد ليخلصنا بآلامه وموته بالجسد.

*ويقول **معلمنا بولس الرسول** في رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس: "أي إن الله كان في المسيح مصالحًا العالم لنفسه غير حاسبٍ لهم خطاياهم وواضعًا فينا كلمة المصالحة" (2كورنثوس5 : 19) لكن حينما يتجاهل الإنسان ذبيحة المسيح على الصليب التي أكمل بها المصالحة وأسس بها الحب ثم يعود ويُملّكِ العداوة والبغضة في قلبه، فإن هذا يكون بمثابة إعطاء تصريح رسمي للشيطان ليعود بنا مرة أخرى لنكون تحت الغضب الإلهي. إذن فغياب المحبة معناه غياب الصليب وبالتالي غياب محبة الله وسلامه، لقد عبر **القديس بولس الرسول** عن قوة المصالحة الكامنة في الصليب هكذا: "ويصالح الاثنين في جسد واحد مع الله بالصليب قاتلًا العداوة به" (أفسس2: 16). *
"الخلاصة: فى صليب ربنا يسوع المسيح هو ان هناك من دفع ثمن الخطية التى بسببها تم طرد كل البشر من الجنة 
فكل من يقبل هذة الحقيقة ويؤمن بها ينال نعمة الخلاص ويكون له الفرصة لدخول الفردوس 
اما من يرفض هذا الفداء فليس له فرصة بدخول الفردوس"

فبواسطة صلب المسيح الله منح كل من يؤمن بالفداء العظيم ان يكون له فرصة لنوال الحياة ابدية 
وبالتالى كل من يرفض الفداء يحرم نفسه من هذة المنحة 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما 
فيحافظ عليكي ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## Maran+atha (15 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> ** يرى البعض أن المسيح تعرض للصلب حتى يكفر عن خطيئة آدم.. فما ردك؟
> 
> - لم نتحدث بما فيه الكفاية في قضية صلب المسيح، حيث يؤكد المسيحيون أن ما جاء في القرآن بعدم صلب المسيح مجرد خزعبلات؛ لأن الله -جل تعالى- يقول في كتابه الكريم: {وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ} [النساء: 157]. والصلب كما قلنا كان عقوبة المجرم شديد الإجرام وهي أقسى أنواع العقوبة بمثابة الإعدام الآن، فأي جرم ارتكبه الله حتى يصلب! والقول بتكفير خطيئة آدم باطل، فإذا كان من يتحدث مجنونًا فإن المستمع عاقل -يضحك- فما أهمية الإنسان حتى ينزل الله من عرشه إلى الأرض! يقول رب العزة في حديث قدسي عن نفسه: "يا عبادي، لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أتقى قلب رجل واحد منكم ما زاد ذلك في ملكي شيئًا، يا عبادي لو أن أولكم وآخركم وإنسكم وجنكم كانوا على أفجر قلب رجل واحد، ما نقص ذلك من ملكي شيئًا".




هناك تسعة وأربعون نبوة فى العهد القديم قـد تحققت في صلب وقيامة السيدالمسيح


+إرسال إيليا النبي قبل مجيء الرب"ويتقدم أمامه بروح إيليا وقوته ليرد قلوب الآباء إلى الأبناء والعصاة إلى فكر الأبرار لكي يهيئ للرب شعباً مستعداً" (لوقا 1: 17).
"وإن أردتم أن تقبلوا فهذا هو إيليا المزمع أن يأتي." (متى 11: 14).
"وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولاً. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم أن إيليا يأتي أولاً ويرد كل شيء. ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا. كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضاً سوف يتألم منهم. حينئذٍ فهم التلاميذ أنه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان" (متى 17: 10-13)

الصلب والقيامة في النبوات
================

مما يلفت الانتباه أن تسعة وأربعون نبوة قد تحققت في صلب وقيامة المسيح أذكرها فيما يلي:

المسيح يسحق رأس الحيّة والحيّة تسحق عقبه(الحية القديمة المدعو إبليس رؤيا 12: 9)
"وأضع عداوة بينك وبين المرأة وبين نسلك ونسلها هو(أي المسيح) يسحق رأسك وأنت تسحقين عقبه" (تكوين 3: 15) و(يوحنا 19: 18).

المسيح فصحنا
"لا يبقوا منه إلى الصباح ولا يكسروا عظماً منه حسب كل فرائض الفصح يعملونه" (عدد 6: 12) و(يوحنا 19: 31-36).

الحيّة النحاسية رمز لصلب المسيح
"فقال الرب لموسى اصنع لك حيّة محرقة وضعها على راية فكل من لدغ ونظر إليها يحيا" (عدد 21: 8) و(يوحنا 3: 14).

مؤامرة الشعوب والملوك ضد المسيح
"لماذا ارتجّت الأمم وتفكّر الشعوب في الباطل قام ملوك الأرض وتآمر الرؤساء على الرب وعلى مسيحه قائلين لنقطع قيودهما ولنطرح عنا ربطهما" (مزمور 2: 1-3) و(أعمال 4: 24-28).

ترك الله له بسبب خطايانا
"إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني بعيداً عن خلاصي" (مزمور 22: 1) و(متى 27: 46).

الاستهزاء به
""كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه وينغّصون الرأس قائلين. اتكل على الرب فلينجه. لينقذه لأنه سرّ به." (مزمور 22: 7-8) و(متى 22: 63-64).

ثيران باشان(اليهود) قاموا ضدّه
"أحاطت بي ثيران كثيرة(اليهود) أقوياء باشان اكتنفتني. فغروا عليّ أفواههم كأسد مفترس مزمجر" (مزمور 22: 12-13) و(أعمال 2: 22-23).

عذابه على الصليب
"كالماء انسكبت انفصلت كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع، قد ذاب في وسط أحشائي" (مزمور 22: 14-15) و(يوحنا 19: 34).

عطشه الشديد على الصليب
"يبست مثل شقفة قوّتي ولصق لساني بحنكي وإلى تراب الموت تضعني" (مزمور 22: 15) و(يوحنا 19: 28).

أحاطت به كلاب(الأمم)
"لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب(الأمم) جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني" (مزمور 22: 16) و(متى 27: 27-29).

ثقبوا يديه ورجليه
"لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يديّ ورجليّ" (مزمور 22: 16) و(لوقا 23: 33).

تفرّسهم فيه
"أحصي كل عظامي وهم ينظرون ويتفرّسون فيّ" (مزمور 22: 17) و(لوقا 23: 35).

إلقاء القرعة على ثيابه
"يقسمون ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي يقترعون" (مزمور 22: 18) و(يوحنا 19: 23-24).

إتمام إرساليته
"يأتون ويخبرون ببرّه شعباً سيولد بأنه قد فعل" (مزمور 22: 31) و(يوحنا 19: 30).

يستودع روحه للآب السماوي
"في يدك أستودع روحي. فديتني يا رب إله الحق" (مزمور 31: 5) و(يوحنا 19: 30) و(مرقس 15: 37).

معارفه يتركونه
"عند كل أعدائي صرت عاراً وعند جيراني بالكلية ورعباً لمعارفي. الذين رأوني خارجاً هربوا عنّي" (مزمور 31: 11) و(مرقس 15: 48-50).

شهود زور يقومون ضدّه
"شهود زور يقومون وعمّا لم أعلم يسألونني. يجازونني عن الخير شراً" (مزمور 35: 11-12) و(متى 26: 59).

كرههم إياه بلا سبب
"لا يشمت بي الذين هم أعدائي باطلاً ولا يتغامز بالعين الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب" (مزمور 35: 19) و(يوحنا 15: 25).

لم يفتح فاه
"وأمّا أنا فكأصم لا أسمع. وكأبكم لا يفتح فاه وأكون مثل إنسان لا يسمع وليس في فمه حجّة" (مزمور 38: 13-14) و(مرقس 15: 4-5).

خيانة صديقه له
"كل مبغضي يتناجون معاً عليّ. عليّ تفكرّوا بأذيتي. يقولون أمر رديء قد انسكب عليه. حيث اضطجع لا يعود يقوم. أيضاً رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به آكل خبزي رفع عليّ عقبه" (مزمور 41: 7-9) و(يوحنا 13: 18).

العار كسر قلبه
"العار قد كسر قلبي فمرضت. انتظرت رقّة فلم تكن ومعزّين فلم أجد" (مزمور 69: 20) و(متى 27: 46-47).

إعطاءه خلاً في عطشه
"يجعلون في طعامي علقماً وفي عطشي يسقونني خلاً" (مزمور 69: 21) و(متى 27: 34).

نهاية الذي سيسلّمه
"لتصر دارهم خراباً وفي خيامهم لا يسكن ساكن" (مزمور 69: 25) و(متى 27: 3-4) و(أعمال 1: 20-23).

بادلوا محبته بالكراهية
"بكلام بغض أحاطوا بي وقاتلوني بلا سبب. وضعوا عليّ شراً بدل خير وبغضاً بدل حبي" (مزمور 109: 2، 5) و(متى 27: 39-40) و(لوقا 23: 34).

سخروا به
"وأنا صرت عاراً عندهم ينظرون إليّ وينغضون رؤوسهم" (مزمور 109: 25) و(لوقا 23: 35-40).

حرث الحراث على ظهره
"كثيراً ما ضايقوني منذ شبابي ليقل إسرائيل. كثيراً ما ضايقوني منذ شبابي لكن لم يقدروا عليّ. على ظهري حرث الحراث. طولوا أتلامهم" (مزمور 129: 1-2) و(متى 27: 26).

أعطى ظهره للضاربين
"السيد الرب فتح لي أذناً وأنا لم أعاند. إلى الوراء لم أرتد. بذلت ظهري للضاربين وخدي للناتفين. وجهي لم أستر عن العار والبصق" (أشعياء 50: 5-6) و(متى 27: 26).

آلام المسيح على الصليب
"هو ذا عبدي يعقل يتعالى ويرتقي ويتسامى جداً" (أشعياء 53: 13) و(متى 27: 27-31) و(فيلبي 2: 6-11).

صعوبة تصديق موت المسيح البديلي عن الخطاة
"من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب" (أشعياء 53: 1) و(يوحنا 12: 37-40).

محتقر ومرفوض من الناس
"محتقر ومخذول من الناس. رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به" (أشعياء 53: 3) و(يوحنا 1: 11).

نحن حسبناه مضروباً من الله مع أنه ضرب لأجلنا
"لكن أحزاننا حملها وأوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً" (أشعياء 53: 4) و(1كورنثوس 15: 3-4).

مجروح لأجل معاصينا
"وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا تأديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا" (أشعياء 53: 5) و(غلاطية 2: 20) و(أفسس 5: 2).

سيق كشاة للذبح
"ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق إلى الذبح وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها لم يفتح فاه" (أشعياء 53: 7) و(متى 27: 13-14).

ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبه
"من الضغطة ومن الدينونة أخذ. وفي جيله من كان يظن أنه قطع من أرض الأحياء. إنه ضرب من أجل ذنب شعبي" (أشعياء 53: 8) و(متى 27: 11-12).

جعل مع الأشرار قبره
"وجعل مع الأشرار قبره ومع غني عند موته. على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش" (أشعياء 53: 9) و(متى 27: 38).

لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش
"على أنه لم يعمل ظلماً ولم يكن في فمه غش" (أشعياء 53: 9) و(متى 27: 22-25).

كانت نفسه ذبيحة إثم
"أما الرب فسر بأن يسحقه بالحزن. إن جعل نفسه ذبيحة إثم يرى نسلاً تطول أيامه ومسرة الرب بيده تنجح" (أشعياء 53: 10) و(يوحنا 1: 29) و(2كورنثوس 5: 21).

يبرر كثيرين لأنه يحمل آثامهم
"من تعب نفسه يرى ويشبع وعبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين وآثامهم هو يحملها" (أشعياء 53: 11) و(رومية 5: 18-19).

أحصي مع أثمة
"لذلك أقسم له بين الأعزاء ومع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من أجل أنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة" (أشعياء 53: 12) و(مرقس 15: 27-28).

حمل خطية كثيرين
"إنه سكب للموت نفسه وأحصي مع أثمة وهو حمل خطية كثيرين" (أشعياء 53: 12) و(عبرانيين 9: 28).

شفع في المذنبين
"وشفع في المذنبين" (أشعياء 53: 12) و(لوقا 23: 33-34).

النبوة بموت المسيح
"وبعد اثنين وستين أسبوعاً يقطع المسيح وليس له (أي ليس له الحكم) وشعب رئيس آتٍ يخرب المدينة والقدس (الهيكل) وانتهاؤه بغمارة وإلى النهاية حرب وخرب قضي بها" (دانيال 9: 26) و(يوحنا 18: 14).

الظلمة وقت الظهر
"ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب أني أغيب الشمس في الظهر وأقتم الأرض في يوم نور" (عاموس 8: 9) و(متى 27: 45).

قيامته بعد ثلاثة أيام
"وأما الرب فأعدّ حوتاً عظيماً ليبتلع يونان. فكان يونان في جوف الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال" (يونان 1: 17) و(متى 12: 39-40).

بيعه بثلاثين من الفضة
"فقلت لهم إن حسن في أعينكم فأعطوني أجرتي وإلا فامتنعوا. فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لي الرب ألقها إلى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني (أنا الرب) به" (زكريا 11: 12-13) و(متى 26: 15).

شراء حقل الفخاري بالثمن
"فوزنوا أجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة. فقال لي الرب ألقها إلى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به. فأخذت الثلاثين من الفضة وألقيتها إلى الفخاري في بيت الرب" (زكريا 11: 12-13) و(متى 27: 3-10).

طعنه في جنبه
"وأفيض على بيت داود وعلى سكان أورشليم روح النعمة والتضرعات فينظرون إليّ الذي طعنوه" (زكريا 12: 10) و(يوحنا 19: 34-37).

ترك التلاميذ له
"استيقظ يا سيف على راعي وعلى رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود. اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم" (زكريا 13: 7) و(متى 26: 31).

قيامته من الأموات
"لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يرى فساداً" (مزمور 16: 10) و(أعمال 2: 31).

​
 
منقوووووووووووووووووول

الخلاصة : 
صلب الرب يسوع حقيقة فيها حقق الله الخلاص للبشر الذين يقبلوه​


----------



## Maran+atha (17 أبريل 2016)

سهيله قال:


> ** في أي الكنائس خدمت؟ وما الفرق بين الكاهن والراهب؟
> 
> - تربيت في كنيسة العذراء بشبرا، وخدمت في كنائس الإسكندرية وأسيوط. الرتب الكنسية أنواع منها الراهب والثاني القس وهو من يقوم بعمل القداسات في الأديرة، وهناك القمص والكاهن والأنبا، ومن شروط الرهبنة عدم الزواج، كما يجب على القس أن يتزوج، وأنا حصلت على درجة أستاذ دكتور راهب في الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، والحقيقة أن الرهبنة بدعة "وكل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار"، ولم تكن الرهبنة على أيام السيد المسيح u.



بنعمة المسيح نستكمل الرد 

فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 7:  28-38 
+ لكِنَّكَ وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجْتَ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَإِنْ تَزَوَّجَتِ الْعَذْرَاءُ لَمْ تُخْطِئْ. وَلكِنَّ مِثْلَ هؤُلاَءِ يَكُونُ لَهُمْ ضِيقٌ فِي الْجَسَدِ. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي أُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ.
+ فَأَقُولُ هذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: الْوَقْتُ مُنْذُ الآنَ مُقَصَّرٌ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ نِسَاءٌ كَأَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ،
+ وَالَّذِينَ يَبْكُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَبْكُونَ، وَالَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَفْرَحُونَ، وَالَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ،
+ وَالَّذِينَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَ هذَا الْعَالَمَ كَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَعْمِلُونَهُ. لأَنَّ هَيْئَةَ هذَا الْعَالَمِ تَزُولُ.
+ فَأُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونُوا بِلاَ هَمٍّ. غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجِ يَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي الرَّبَّ،
+ وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجُ فَيَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ يُرْضِي امْرَأَتَهُ.
+ إِنَّ بَيْنَ الزَّوْجَةِ وَالْعَذْرَاءِ فَرْقًا: غَيْرُ الْمُتَزَوِّجَةِ تَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلرَّبِّ لِتَكُونَ مُقَدَّسَةً جَسَدًا وَرُوحًا. وَأَمَّا الْمُتَزَوِّجَةُ فَتَهْتَمُّ فِي مَا لِلْعَالَمِ كَيْفَ تُرْضِي رَجُلَهَا.
+ هذَا أَقُولُهُ لِخَيْرِكُمْ، لَيْسَ لِكَيْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَهَقًا، بَلْ لأَجْلِ اللِّيَاقَةِ وَالْمُثَابَرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ مِنْ دُونِ ارْتِبَاكٍ.
+ وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَعْمَلُ بِدُونِ لِيَاقَةٍ نَحْوَ عَذْرَائِهِ إِذَا تَجَاوَزَتِ الْوَقْتَ، وَهكَذَا لَزِمَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ، فَلْيَفْعَلْ مَا يُرِيدُ. إِنَّهُ لاَ يُخْطِئُ. فَلْيَتَزَوَّجَا.
+ وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَقَامَ رَاسِخًا فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ اضْطِرَارٌ، بَلْ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى إِرَادَتِهِ، وَقَدْ عَزَمَ عَلَى هذَا فِي قَلْبِهِ أَنْ يَحْفَظَ عَذْرَاءَهُ، فَحَسَنًا يَفْعَلُ.
+ إِذًا، مَنْ زَوَّجَ فَحَسَنًا يَفْعَلُ، وَمَنْ لاَ يُزَوِّجُ يَفْعَلُ أَحْسَنَ.

قال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 10: 10- 7
+ وفيما انتم ذاهبون اكرزوا قائلين: انه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات.
+ اشفوا مرضى. طهروا برصا. اقيموا موتى. اخرجوا شياطين. مجانا اخذتم مجانا اعطوا.
+ لا تقتنوا ذهبا ولا فضة ولا نحاسا في مناطقكم
+ ولا مزودا للطريق ولا ثوبين ولا احذية ولا عصا لان الفاعل مستحق طعامه.

وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى مت 10: 39 - 37
+ من احب ابا او اما اكثر مني فلا يستحقني ومن احب ابنا او ابنة اكثر مني فلا يستحقني
+ ومن لا ياخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقني.
+ من وجد حياته يضيعها ومن اضاع حياته من اجلي يجدها.

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فىمتى 19: 12-10
+ قال له تلاميذه: «ان كان هكذا امر الرجل مع المراة فلا يوافق ان يتزوج!»
+ فقال لهم: «ليس الجميع يقبلون هذا الكلام بل الذين اعطي لهم
+ لانه يوجد خصيان ولدوا هكذا من بطون امهاتهم ويوجد خصيان خصاهم الناس ويوجد خصيان خصوا انفسهم لاجل ملكوت السماوات. من استطاع ان يقبل فليقبل».

ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 19: 21
قال له يسوع: «ان اردت ان تكون كاملا فاذهب وبع املاكك واعط الفقراء فيكون لك كنز في السماء وتعال اتبعني».

وقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 19: 29
وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امراة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي ياخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية.

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## سهيله (18 أبريل 2016)

*آمنت بيك يا رب و بحبك*

أبانا الذي في السماوات. ليتقدس اسمك. ليأت ملكوتك. لتكن مشيئتك. كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض. خبزنا الذي للغد أعطنا اليوم. وأغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة. لكن نجنا من الشرير. بالمسيح يسوع ربنا لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد. آمين .
 باسم الصليب المقدس و ببركة من الرب يسوع المسيح الذى بنوره انار لى الطريق و جمعنى بمحبته التى ملأت العالم كله 
ابدأ بسلم الرب يسوع المسيح عليكم جميعا و بمحبته التى تنزلت  على قلوبكم وظللت حياتكم بالايمان به
اتوجه بالشكر لكم جميعا 
لاخى الفاضل الكريم المحترم الاستاذ ايمن الذى اهتم بموضوعى و جعل منه موضوع مستقل ليأخذ حقه فى المناقشه ولتعم الفائده اخى الكريم أستاذ أيمن لك منى كل تحيه و حب وادعو ربى ان يحفظك وان يبارك مجهوداتك العظيمه ويكلل اعمالك كلها بالنجاح والتوفيق والرضا 
اتوجه بكلماتى الحنونه المليئه بكل حب وكل احترام وكل تقدير وانا راكعة بين ايدي الام الفاضله الكريمه ماما أمه
واسمحى لى أن انادي حضرتك بعد ذلك ماما
نعم كم كانت فرحتى و سرورى وانا اقرأ كلماتك التى تحمل من القوة فى التعبير ومن الحنان والعطف والخوف الزائد من ام على ابنتها 
ام تنصح ابنتها وتوجهها وتعلمها 
بكل معانى الحب اقبل ايديكى امى الجميله المؤمنه امى المعلمه مهما تكلمت ومهما كتبت من عبارات فلن اوفى حقك فيما أدخلتيه الى قلبى من مشاعر طيبه حنونه دافئه
فكم بكيت كثيرا وانا وحدى اناجى ربى يسوع واطلب منه طوق النجاه
اطلب منه الا يكشف سترى وان يمنحنى القوه وان يرسل الى من يساندنى و يقف بجانبى كنت دائما اناجيه اقول يا رب انا ماشيه من طريق مظلم الى طريق ليس فيه الا نورك نور الحق
امشى فيه وحدى لا اب لى يحمينى ولا ام تحنو عليا
ليس معى الا انت يا ربى
وكم كانت كلماتك الرائعه مفاجائه لى شعرت وان الرب يسوع قد سمع مناجاتى واراد لى ان افرح واطمئن بوجود ام مؤمنه تقف ورائى لتنصحنى و توجهنى و ترشدنى الى الطريق السليم 
اصلى من اجلك داعية ربى ان يحفظك لى ويحفظك لبيتك واهلك واولادك وان يبارك كل اعمالك وان يلقانى بك فى جنته
واخيرا ولكنها ليست النهايه 
اتوجه بكل الشكر والتقدير والعرفان والمحبه والاحترام لاخى و حبيبى وقلبى النابض وعينى التى لا تغفل MARAN نعم أنت ... لانك كنت سندا لى برسائلك الجميله المذكره والداعيه والمنيره للقلب دائما أجدك بجوارى واقفا مساندا لى مشاركا لى بمجهوداتك العظيمه وكلماتك الموحيه والمعبره والمفهومه التى تدخلى عقلى وتلمس اوتار قلبى بدون اى تفكير لكونها حقيقه 
أخى الحبيب لقد استفدت منك كثيرا وما زلت اتعلم منك بفضل مجهوداتك العظيمه التى لا تنقطع و انت لا تكل و لا تمل اصلى من اجلك وادعوا ربى ان يحفظك وان يبارك حياتك وان يملاء قلبك بمحبته وبنور ايمانه الذى لا ينقطع وان يجعلك من اهل جناته 
انا حقا تعلمت كثيرا لقد كان درسا لى استفدت منه الكثير
وانا يا ماما بالفعل توجهت الى منتدى معلومات تهم المسيحيين الجدد حتى أبدأ تعليمى الصحيح
واتعهد لكى وامام الجميع انى لن ادخل فى جدال مع مسلم ولن اتطرق الى صفحات كاذبه او اقرا او اسمع لهم ثانيه حتى لا يعبث بى وبافكارى اعداء الايمان
سلام و نعمة ربنا لكم ومعاكم


----------



## Maran+atha (21 أبريل 2016)

شكراً كثير لمشاركتك
اختى الغالية المميزة سهيلة

سعيد جدا جدا جدا لمشاركتك
ارجو ان تعلمي انى لا استحق الشكر ابدا
وإنما الشكر فهو لربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى لوقا 17: 10
لاننا انما عملنا ما كان يجب علينا».

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل أمنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يوليو 2016)

*سلام المسيح
المؤمن من خلفية اسلامية ياخذ وقتا حتى يتخلص من الرواسب التى وضعها فيه الاسلام منذ الصعر وعمل الروح القدس ومساعدة المرشدين الروحيين نتشكل وتتغير حياتنا وردات فعلنا. 
شكرا لكل مؤمن من خلفية مسيحية بانه يصبر علينا ويحنوا علينا حتى نتعلم ونتشكل ونسعى لكى نشابه ابن الله المسيح يسوع له كل المجد
الاخت سهيلة الرب يعطيكى نعمة واتركى الروح القدس يعمل فى حياتك الموضوع ليس سهلا ولكن بقوة الروح القدس ننمو فى يسوع المسيح.
*​


----------



## aymonded (17 يوليو 2016)

القسيس محمد قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> المؤمن من خلفية اسلامية ياخذ وقتا حتى يتخلص من الرواسب التى وضعها فيه الاسلام منذ الصعر وعمل الروح القدس ومساعدة المرشدين الروحيين نتشكل وتتغير حياتنا وردات فعلنا.
> شكرا لكل مؤمن من خلفية مسيحية بانه يصبر علينا ويحنوا علينا حتى نتعلم ونتشكل ونسعى لكى نشابه ابن الله المسيح يسوع له كل المجد
> الاخت سهيلة الرب يعطيكى نعمة واتركى الروح القدس يعمل فى حياتك الموضوع ليس سهلا ولكن بقوة الروح القدس ننمو فى يسوع المسيح.
> *​



كلامك حقيقي مظبوط جداً
أعاننا الله جميعاً وفتح اذهاننا لنفهم الكتب حسب قصده آمين​


----------

